# Snow Dovies



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

The past few days since we were hit by this lovely ton of snow I've had the pleasure to waking and opening my blinds to see a group of beautiful Mourning Doves roosting in the tree right in front of my bedroom window. I guess they come in the early am to partake of the feast I leave for them and relax and let their meals digest while taking in the sparse sunlight.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Hot*

pictures. However I thought it was one long picture. To cool.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Me too.

When I first looked I thougt it was one enormously tall tree and I wondered what kind of camera could catch that shot. Nice pics. Those birds sure look plump Pete. You must be putting quite a spread out for them!

Cameron


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Great pictures*

they look full and content... thanks for sharing.

Andi


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

AHHHHH, how cute! ~Alice


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

theyre beautiful birds,


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

They breed 'em tough where you are, Pete!

Glad you're there to help 'em out

Great pics

John


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wonderful mix of texture and subtle color shadings. Great photo!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pete, thanks. They look well fed and content. I just adore these little guys. Some will never make friends while others will bond quickly. 

Maggie


----------

